
Okay Google, you need a cuter name - timthorn
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-38193676
======
Doctor_Fegg
Sidenote, but I wish the BBC would learn about this amazing HTML technology
called the <a> tag. For example:

> Or as Buzzfeed’s Mat Honan put it: “I actively hate saying ‘Okay Google’
> because it makes me so aware I am interacting with a brand.”

That's from
[https://twitter.com/mat/status/793570508813893632](https://twitter.com/mat/status/793570508813893632)
. But the BBC doesn't tell you that. You have to search for the phrase. It
reminds me of the web c. 2001 when sites deliberately omitted links because
they thought they'd lose the reader that way.

------
mbfg
It seems to me that anyone using it, should be able to pick their own alias,
as they see fit.

"hey butthead, what's on my schedule for today"

------
kyle-rb
Microsoft pivoted from having you say "Xbox" to "Hey Cortana". I wonder if
that change was a result of people preferring to interact with a personality,
or just to make everything the same cross-platform. (Xbox, desktop, mobile).

~~~
rndmio
> Microsoft pivoted from having you say "Xbox" to "Hey Cortana". I wonder if
> that change was a result of people preferring to interact with a
> personality, or just to make everything the same cross-platform. (Xbox,
> desktop, mobile).

I turned on the new Cortana voice integration and a day later I switched back
to the built in Xbox voice control. Cortana might be a great digital assistant
but when it comes to controlling an Xbox it's pretty terrible, the number of
times I told it to do something and got the snap interface with something
close to what I'd said as a web search...

------
tjpnz
How about the Japanese katakana-ization: ok googuru

~~~
jda0
Or "Hey Guru". Sounds like Google, sounds knowledgeable, does not sound like a
brand.

Also means 'accomplice' which is pretty neat.

------
trevyn
"Hey Google" works as well, and I find it much easier to say than "Okay
Google".

~~~
shostack
Personally I'd rather have a long press button activate it. Saying "OK
Google"or any derivative is a waste of words me. Apple got it right with
holding the home button to activate Siri. I'm really sure why this doesn't
exist on Android as it seems to lower the friction quite a bit.

~~~
tw04
It does. Long press on the home button, or press and swipe up.

~~~
shostack
I might be doing it wrong but it might also be that I'm on a Nexus 4. When I
do that it brings me to Google search but the voice prompt still needs to be
activated via tapping the mic button or using the voice command. Is there a
way to change that to just immediately activate it?

And what about from when the screen is off? I have a software home button so
can't use it until the screen is turned on unfortunately.

~~~
bnjms
Double click home. That defaults to voice. Long clicking also takes me to
search.

